# Cleanest powder for muzzelloader



## William Fivaz (Sep 14, 2009)

A friend of mine wants to hunt with an inline this year. The problem is that he is real bad about cleaning his firearms. I have been using 777 for the last few years, before that it was Pyrodex. I am a clean freak with all my firearms so no problems...I was looking at a thread awhile ago where you folks were talking about some powder that was much cleaner. If anyone could point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

Blackhorn 209 by far.


----------



## Capt Gary (Sep 14, 2009)

I shot the Blackhorn 209 in my Encore last season and it was great.
Very clean, very accurate in my rifle.


----------



## robertyb (Sep 14, 2009)

Only problem is it is very very expensive compared to other powders. Cleaning is really not hard to do.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 14, 2009)

When you compare the number of shots per bottle, it is pretty much the same cost as using T7 pellets.

And, you don't HAVE to clean the bore at all until you want to.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 14, 2009)

The powder that has Jim Shockeys picture on it.


----------



## William Fivaz (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank You All.I've got a good starting point!!!!


----------



## Slayer (Sep 14, 2009)

BH209  !!!!!!  


nuff said!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2009)

cant say enough about BH209


----------



## William Fivaz (Sep 15, 2009)

BH209 it is!!!!!! Thanks All!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2009)

William Fivaz said:


> BH209 it is!!!!!! Thanks All!!!!!



now that youve made the RIGHT decision 

remember that when using BH209 you do not swab between shots at the range.

I start with a clean barrel and shoot off a couple of primers and then shoot till my heart is content.  if I feel the urge I will clean it that night or wait a few days.  it doesnt matter because it is just that clean.

also during season, before loading it bust off a couple of primers and then load the powder.  after that you are good till you shoot.

I think I cleaned mine once last season and shot it 6-7 times during season.

the only "dirty" part of BH209 is the blowback carbon build up on the breech plug.  best to keep a 1/8" drill bit for when cleaning.  I soak it in hot soapy water while I am cleaning the rifle like normal.  then before I put the breech back in I drill out the carbon, clean and dry and then add plug grease and screw it back in

good luck!


----------



## Flintrock (Sep 23, 2009)

if he wont clean it, then it will not matter what he uses.   his riffle will be junk after a few seasons


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 2, 2009)

Ya got that right Flintrock!


----------



## JBM '64 (Oct 2, 2009)

BH 209 hands down.



Jim M.


----------



## ETK (Oct 2, 2009)

Is BH 209 available in pellets for a 50 caliber?  Thanks


----------



## runs with scissors (Oct 2, 2009)

ETK said:


> Is BH 209 available in pellets for a 50 caliber?  Thanks



Negative, powder form only...


----------



## ETK (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Deadeye. I have always used pellets.  How do you protect the powder from moisture and or absorbing it?


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Oct 3, 2009)

*maybe not*



Flintrock said:


> if he wont clean it, then it will not matter what he uses.   his riffle will be junk after a few seasons



Probably not with the BH209.  It cleans up like a centerfire and is non corrosive.  I won't shoot anything else.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 4, 2009)

He still will have to clean it.


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 4, 2009)

where can I get some of this BH209??  not at Walmart i know..


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 4, 2009)

Can I use BH209 with a percussion-cap sidelock rifle?


----------



## formula1 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re:*



ddd-shooter said:


> Can I use BH209 with a percussion-cap sidelock rifle?



No. It takes a 209 primer and very hot fire.


----------



## pepperrocks (Oct 7, 2009)

What is the best pellets to use? Or is it worth the convenience factor?


----------



## JBM '64 (Oct 7, 2009)

Forget the pellets, buy a measurer and some BH 209. 

Technically, it is in pellet form, very,very, tiny ones. It is not a powder. 

Supreme accuracy, extremely minimum clean up. 


Jim M.


----------



## bombers32 (Oct 7, 2009)

Bought some Jim Shockeys gold today great stuff and easy to clean up


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Oct 8, 2009)

X2 on Jim Shockey Gold....   Very clean burning powder.  Use it in my 45 and 50 cal...


----------



## lineman33 (Oct 8, 2009)

x3 i bought some gold sticks today very very clean, sense there is no bh209 within 150miles of me i had to get JS Gold, just dont crush the sticks when u seat the bullet it will shoot dffrnt


----------



## kvistads (Oct 9, 2009)

Who cares?  Use whatever works for you.  I shoot real black powder and always have.  Let the smoke roll!  Always clean after hunt.


----------



## solocamslayer (Oct 10, 2009)

I found some BH209 at BPS in Duluth, took it straight to the range and now I need to sell some T7 pellets! That stuff is amazing in my Encore, 120 grains with a 240gr precision rifle sabot, 1" groups at 100yds. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2009)

solocamslayer said:


> I found some BH209 at BPS in Duluth, took it straight to the range and now I need to sell some T7 pellets! That stuff is amazing in my Encore, 120 grains with a 240gr precision rifle sabot, 1" groups at 100yds. Thanks!




nothing wrong with it since it is accurate, but thats a lot of loose powder.  you should consider dropping down to 100-110gr (by volume)and see if your accuracy stays the same...might save you some money.

glad you found the BH, I agree it is a great great powder!  remember no swabbing between shots!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Oct 10, 2009)

William Fivaz said:


> A friend of mine wants to hunt with an inline this year. The problem is that he is real bad about cleaning his firearms.



He needs to stick with modern cartridge rifles...muzzleloading's not for him.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 13, 2009)

...The Blackhorn 209 is completely different than the other black powder substitutes in that it is NOT water soluble, but like smokeless powder (to which it is closely chemically related ) requires smokeless powder solvent cleaning agents. The Blackhorn itself leaves no more residue than would smokeless powders, the solvent cleaning is aimed more at copper and lead fouling, than at chemical residue as by-product of the powder burn.

...Blackhorn 209 is for IN-LINE 209 primed CLOSED BREECH muzzle loaders ONLY. Side hammer guns need not apply, in-lines that do not fire from a CLOSED breech are not candidates for the BH209 according to the manufacturer.


----------

